# [EVDL] Open Source Electronic Stability Control System



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ive been thinking about how ESC is going become mandatory in the USA 
from 2012 and possibly in Europe from 2014 and was wondering if there 
was the human resource here for us to design an 'open source' ESC system 
for people wanting to produce limited edition cars for resale.

In other words the software would be open source and the circuit 
diagrams for the hardware freely available for people to build.

Im a software writer (C/C++ on Unix/POSIX) and I know there are some 
other software guys here and for certain theres people with enough 
electronics expertise.

Anyone else interested in joining forces and seeing what we can come up 
with?

Andrew

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

wouldnt you want to have ev's exempted instead?

an incentive to builders and the whole ev industry

On Fri, 2010-01-15 at 18:16 +0000, Andrew Wood wrote:
> Ive been thinking about how ESC is going become mandatory in the USA 
> from 2012 and possibly in Europe from 2014 and was wondering if there 
> was the human resource here for us to design an 'open source' ESC system 
> for people wanting to produce limited edition cars for resale.
> 
> In other words the software would be open source and the circuit 
> diagrams for the hardware freely available for people to build.
> 
> Im a software writer (C/C++ on Unix/POSIX) and I know there are some 
> other software guys here and for certain theres people with enough 
> electronics expertise.
> 
> Anyone else interested in joining forces and seeing what we can come up 
> with?
> 
> Andrew
> 
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The real question is when ESC is mandatory does that mean you have some hardware and software systems that do what is generally understood to do what and ESC is supposed to do OR will your ESC be mandated to pass some federal testing process to be 'certified' as and ESC system. If the latter then you can Open Source all you want but who will pay the certification cost and re-certification after every bug fix, if the former this would be a neat project.... argh.

Lawrence

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of pratt2
Sent: Friday, January 15, 2010 10:47 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Open Source Electronic Stability Control System

wouldnt you want to have ev's exempted instead?

an incentive to builders and the whole ev industry

On Fri, 2010-01-15 at 18:16 +0000, Andrew Wood wrote:
> Ive been thinking about how ESC is going become mandatory in the USA 
> from 2012 and possibly in Europe from 2014 and was wondering if there 
> was the human resource here for us to design an 'open source' ESC system 
> for people wanting to produce limited edition cars for resale.
> 
> In other words the software would be open source and the circuit 
> diagrams for the hardware freely available for people to build.
> 
> Im a software writer (C/C++ on Unix/POSIX) and I know there are some 
> other software guys here and for certain theres people with enough 
> electronics expertise.
> 
> Anyone else interested in joining forces and seeing what we can come up 
> with?
> 
> Andrew
> 
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev




_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

